# Petition to get devs going on the Stratosphere



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

Im just starting this to see how big the need for custom roms is. I for one would donate if we could maybe get an aosp rom or something. let me know if you guys are also interested.

Im not a dev but maybe this can shed light on just how wanted it is.


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

That's not how it works on this phone. We have an issue with the RIL, or what connects the hardware radios (the 3G/4G and talk) to the software. We have a 4G RIL which is heavily obfuscated and encrypted by Samsung and Verizon. The Charge has the same issue which a dev named JT is working on. Until we can get our RIL there will be no CM or AOSP or ICS unless you want your phone to be an expensive wifi PMP.

I feel your pain, but it's not so much the lack of devs, but the lack of RIL. Old 3g phones never really had this issue because the RIL's were less protected and easier to get at. Until a hardcore dev like JT gets a working strat we're kind of screwed and even if a hardcore dev gets one there's no promises of it ever amounting to anything. JT has already bricked one Charge that I know of.

TL;DR: It's not the lack of devs so much as it's the lack of the RIL that's holding us back.


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

Bummer. Didn't realize how bad it was lol. Even none aosp would be ok. I don't know much about building roms. Would porting roms help in anyway or would there be as many issues as building one from source?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Porting is still an issue, even if it's a TW rom, you would have to somehow get the Stratosphere to work with it ^ same issue as AOSP

Now, something that is fully possible is taking pieces or customization in similar TW roms/devices and porting them over into a Stock Stratosphere rom. or somehow making those features work

(All this is to the best of my knowledge, I'm not a expert)


----------

